# Troy Hudson



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

29 Points.................
i think hes back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

He did great tonight. He was kncoking down shot after shot in the 4th. Having him and Sam at PG is going to help the wolves a lot.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kentuckyfan13</b>!
> 29 Points.................
> i think hes back



oh yes!!!!!!! he sure is, and yall just got a preview of the this years finals but Cassell didnt play


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

How long is left on his contract?


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

This is the last year in his contract


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think this is why Jerry West drafted Troy Bell. I bet he hopes Bell will one day become like Hudson/Bobby Jackson - the energizing, scoring point off the bench.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I think this is why Jerry West drafted Troy Bell. I bet he hopes Bell will one day become like Hudson/Bobby Jackson - the energizing, scoring point off the bench.


What about Hudson?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I wouldnt expect anymore than 8-9 ppg from Troy Hudson, he played out of his mind against the Lakers, he wont get to take that many shots ever again, and he wont be that hot for such a long stretch. Good player, but not the player we saw against the Lakers


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Hudson did *phenominal* last night. I think it was great that Cassell was out of the game, it gave everyone a glimpse into what Troy can really do when his game is on, and boy, was it on.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a feeling he might leave after this year to get more PT


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kentuckyfan13</b>!
> This is the last year in his contract


Correction:

THud has the option to opt out of his contract after the season. He is due about $3-4 million next season on the deal. 

Incidently, the Twolves have early Bird-Rights to THud & with Sammy's age, I could see them offering Troy a friendly package to stick around. Especially now that we know KG will be here for the long haul.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> 
> 
> Correction:
> ...


Yeah I think you was right.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Troy was simply amazing in that game.

He's the future pg of the team without a doubt when Cassell says goodbye to the Timberwolves.
*


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I wouldnt expect anymore than 8-9 ppg from Troy Hudson, he played out of his mind against the Lakers, he wont get to take that many shots ever again, and he wont be that hot for such a long stretch. Good player, but not the player we saw against the Lakers


Troy Hudson has some skills. I would expect at least 15 ppg and 6 assists from a guy like Hudson if he started.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think it's interesting how similar Hudson and Cassell's games really are. 

Both are very effective at pulling the trigger on shots that the average player would get benched for consistently attempting. Both also seem to draw energy off of this - make one absurd shot, they're more likely to hit the second. However, both also have a tendency to shoot their team out of games at times. 

I would say that Troy is quicker and therefore a bit better on defense and as a slasher, but Sam does more damage from midrange and is a bit more consistent. 

Both are a threat to go for 30 on any given night. Not a bad situation at all...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ya i find it kinda hard to fathom that someone could only expect 8-9 ppg from a SHOOTING point gaurd, i think if you put him on a team where he starts or if you just give him good pt off the bench, he could easily be 15 and 6 just like stated before.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He had 14-5.7 last year. He didn't just appear during game 2 of the playoffs. He actually helped the Wolves get a higher seed than LA.

I don't know if he's the future. Maybe Minny will get a successful version of Igor from Europe with a lousy pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Toronto Raptors would be foolish not to offer him a deal, as they need offense and they need a Point Guard. He could be just what they need.


----------

